

Cambrian House, Home of Crowdsourcing - holdenk
http://www.cambrianhouse.com/

======
olefoo
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/12/when-crowdsourcing-
fail...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/12/when-crowdsourcing-fails-
cambrian-house-headed-to-the-deadpool/)

